# Why do I have to keep resetting my Linksys Router?



## jman93 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a Linksys Wireless-G Broadband router and my internet keeps disconnecting. What's happened is that I have a computer downstairs where the router and modem is. I have two (recently bought the second) upstairs and they are directly wired to the router. We also used a splitter for the two upstairs computers. The thing is that my internet has been working perfectly until I installed the upstairs computer and hooked it up to the internet. Now the internet randomly shuts down on all computers and we have to reset the router to get it working again, but sometimes it only works for 2-7 minutes. Sometimes the internet works perfectly until somebody else gets on another computer and then it crashes. The strange thing is though that the internet on the browsers (Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc.) stops working, but if I'm playing an online game or downloading something, it works fine. Also most of the time the wireless on my Ipod Touch works perfect, but all the other computers don't.
So do I need to buy a new router, install new firmware, or something else? Help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

A firmware update to your router is a good idea. Moving the cable to a diff. port is also acceptable. Is the issue in a wired connection? or also wireless?

Pls. post udpate.


----------



## jman93 (Feb 27, 2010)

haha thanks for the welcome:grin:. I'm going to try and update the firmware later to see if it works out. Also, it's just the wired connection that is having trouble. for the most part the wireless has been working fine. I don't know if the ethernet hub is causing any problems with the connection though. Are ethernet hubs generally known to make connections weaker, and should I try a direct link from the upstairs computer to the router downstairs?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you referring to an old school Hub and not a Network switch? Eliminate it, plug your computer directly to your router and you should see a big difference in connection.

Pls. post back update.


----------

